# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  Saying goodbye

## ChrisS

Tonight my girlfriend lost a close friend. She was an older lady; I guess it was just her time. I'm at a loss for comforting words, so if you guys could please keep her and her friend's family in your thoughts tonight and the up coming days I'd really appreciate it.

----------


## 4Ballz

white rose for your friend. just be there.

----------

_ChrisS_ (05-20-2012)

----------


## evan385

I don't know if you believe in God, but either way I'll be praying for her and her family.

----------

_ChrisS_ (05-20-2012)

----------


## ChrisS

Thank you both, and Evan I'm not much of a religious guy but prayers are always welcome and appreciated.

----------


## DooLittle

Just try and be supportive and listen.  Give her a shoulder to cry on, and encouraging hugs. Sorry.  :Tears:

----------

